# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Кто кому служит не понятно

## Константин Федоров

В Шикшаштаке на английском языке написано: 


> ...I only want Your causeless devotional service birth after birth...


То есть, Прабхупада пишет, что Чайтанья Махапрабху желает беспричинного служения богА. А в руской версии: 


> ...Единственное, чего я хочу, — это беспричинное преданное служение Тебе, жизнь за жизнью....


, то есть он просит о беспричинном служении богУ.
 Так почему бы не написать что-то вроде causeless devotional service to you.  Или Господь Чайтанья так сказал, чтобы указать что служение принадлежит Богу, и только он может его дать по своей милости. Что-то я запутался  :blink:

----------


## vijitatma das

> В Шикшаштаке на английском языке написано: 
> То есть, Прабхупада пишет, что Чайтанья Махапрабху желает беспричинного служения богА. А в руской версии: , то есть он просит о беспричинном служении богУ.


Английская грамматика вполне позволяет так сказать. "Your devotional service" = "Преданное служение Тебе". В книгах Прабхупады периодически встречается подобное выражение:
https://www.vedabase.com/en/cc/antya/9/76
https://www.vedabase.com/en/cc/madhya/6/261
https://www.vedabase.com/en/cc/antya/9/69

----------

